# Heart palpitations and IBS...



## 20887 (Oct 10, 2005)

I was seen by my doctor and a cardiologist practice for heart palpitations that started roughly the same time I had the IBS symptoms about 2 years ago. Tests all came up negative and I still have the palps from time to time, and now that I'm having a bout with IBS-D, I have the palps more consistently. There is no pain, just a little flutter in my chest where I feel like I lose my breath for a split second. Wondering if anyone else has heard of this or perhaps experienced it first-hand? I am following the Heather VanVourous diets for when you have a flare-up, so not having chocolate or caffeine to cause these, but of course work a hectic full-time job and have lots of stress with the job. Also taking yoga to see how that may help. Thanks everyone for your candid messages and encouragement to us newbies...it really helps!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Rachael_70 read this thread.http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/43110261/m/882105471


----------



## 20887 (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks, Eric, interesting...of course I keep notes of this and if gets worse will contact Dr. but also have been told it may be related to a change in potassium levels...try to eat enough to get proper potassium, but wouldn't you know I am allergic to bananas so it is not that easy! And I love yogurt which has potassium, but am curbing the dairy right now till I get better.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

I often get palpitations. Did mention it to my Dr once and she said it was nothing to worry about as long as I don't pass out! I find if I take a deep breath it helps. Stress, smoking caffeine can cause palpitations. If you have been checked out I wouldn't worry too much. That weird feeling of losing your breath I've had too, it's like the heart suddenly jerks, maybe to do with the heart rhythm going back to normal? I'm still breathing so that's always a good sign


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

apples are high in potassium.potassium depletion can cause "charlie horses" and cramps.The body's physical symptoms can effect the autonomic nervous system. In IBS this happens a lot.


----------



## 20887 (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, I am eating applesauce and I do get those nasty leg cramps and foot cramps all the time! Have to try and increase my potassium on a regular basis...thanks again for the info!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome rachel


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

To stop extra beats, put hand on stomach and push out with your stomach like your straining to poo.See if your doctor will outfit you with a halter heart monitor and you can record your episodes and doctor can make sure your OK


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

I used to worry myself sick about rapid heart beats, & palpitations that actually made me quite unnerved. Even had a heart monitor for 24 hours with no problems indicated.It seems that IBSers are prone to leaky gut syndrome due to inflammation & tiny fissures in the gut wall. This allows toxins, bacteria, & fermenting gases, to be absorbed into the blood stream. One of the notable effects of this problem is a dysfunctional thyroid which causes adrenalin to be released when not needed. I found that Kelp powder helped me because of the iodine in it , but one of our members K9Momwarns people against its use in this forum. I worried that my heart would wear itself out, but it seems good strong heart beats mean good strong heart so I jog & walk long distances to keep it that way.


----------



## 20887 (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks Popp and snakeoil for advice...I did go through the process of wearing the monitor for 24 hours, and of course, Murphy's Law, absolutely nothing abnormal showed up!! I feel very worried also, but feel great otherwise besides the IBS annoyance of bathroom visits and a sore tummy, but have great appetite, not tired, etc. I keep reading these messages and every day find myself learning new things. Keep up the good work everyone-it is so beneficial!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI from webmd"Question: I have suffered with IBS for 24 years. My question is what causes the following symptoms: Out of nowhere I start feeling very nauseated, then I start to sweat, feel faint, have heart palpitations, and have terrible stomach pains. Usually a bowel movement or just passing gas helps. Does the bowel pain bring this on? I've heard of many people that have the same symptoms. Answer: If a bowel movement relieves the discomfort, it is consistent with IBS. The likelihood is that at her age it would be IBS. However, if this is an acute, or short-lived, intense type of pain, it might also be an intestinal infection. If it's been going on for several weeks or months, then it's likely IBS or another type of intestinal disease, such as Crohn's disease, or if there is blood in the stool it could be ulcerative colitis. But in young people those disorders have perhaps one-hundredth to one-thousandth the frequency of IBS. The key element is that if it has been going on for a while without blood in stool or weight loss and you experience relief after passing gas or a bowel movement, it's most likely IBS.Symptoms, such as pain, sweating, heart palpitations, and feeling faint are related to the exaggerated nervous system response to eating that occurs in people with IBS. -- Douglas Drossman, professor of medicine and psychiatry at the University of North Carolina, Chapel Hill and co-director of the UNC Center for Functional GI and Utility Disorders. http://my.webmd.com/content/article/65/79521.htm


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

Rachael,You can get the one month monitor. That's what I had and it took until 3 days before month's end to record one.


----------

